# Bill Hays PFS (TAG)



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Just wanted to plink???????????? today, so I got the Ole PFS out. Measured off 20 ft and started plinking???? Here is one of many targets, but this one was good for me so I wanted to share it. This PFS comes with smaller holes for the tubes, so I drilled them out????
View attachment 264922
View attachment 264924


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Errrm no picci lol I do the same picture wise


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m hoping to get the yard mowed before it rains for the next several days, got in too big of a hurry lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

trying to get my @#%#@ yard mowed before it rains for the next several days. Never pays for me to get in a hurry????‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Double post‍♂


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

sounds like u are getting same weather as us i forgot some ammo in catch box its all gone rusty :banghead:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not crying the blues, but it’s tough getting the outside task done for the family plus our task. I just turned 67, and I don’t move as fast as I used to it seems like it’s been raining every other day. I’m thankful it’s not any worse than it is. I still manage a few minutes shooting slingshots


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It was soooooo awesome, we went 4 days without rain! Right now it’s pouring again.


----------

